# Abo von Preminummobile



## Wilfried6110 (5 Juli 2013)

Meine Tochter hat 2 Emails bekommen: E_Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4,99€ für die Nutzung des Premiumdienstes von Platinummobile GmbH berechnet. In einem anderen Thema (von 2009/10) habe ich eine Telefonnummer und eine SMS Nummer 88810 gefunden. Die SMSgeht nicht durch und bei der 0800er Nummer komme ich auch nicht durch. Hat jemand noch eine andere Nummer für mich?

Wilfried


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juli 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> musst du dich doch schon selbst etwas mehr bemühen. Siehe dazu auch hier:
> 
> Oder hier: http://www.platinummobile.de/de/impressum.html Das ist dein Ansprechpartner, nicht wir hier!


....

[Modedit by Hippo: Auf Wunsch des Posters hierherverschoben]


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2013)

Was hälts Du von Tante Google ...
https://www.google.de/#biw=1366&bih...705608,d.bGE&fp=cc48325920ca2fe9&pf=p&pdl=300


----------

